# Brass Quintet in F minor



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 19, 2017)

This is an original brass quintet in three movements. I. Sonata, II. Scherzo, and III. Fugue. It is 11 minutes in total length. I would greatly appreciate any feedback.

Here is a link to the score.
https://app.box.com/s/tdsir6ycziy6qtm35ay1kotxaux1c3wq

Here is a link to the music.
https://www.orfium.com/track/708378/brass-quintet-in-f-minor-paul-t-mcgraw/


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Lovely music, really well instrumented with an interesting choice of instruments giving a unique and exciting sound. Very impressive large work.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 19, 2017)

KjellPrytz said:


> Lovely music, really well instrumented with an interesting choice of instruments giving a unique and exciting sound. Very impressive large work.


Thanks for the listen and for the comments.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Paul,

Very interesting work, I especially like the fugue but it's all very well constructed and very enjoyable to listen to. The sound set you're using is very good or is it perhaps a live performance? For me, the scherzo was a little out of place with the other 2 movements, perhaps that's just me but it seemed to have a different tonal landscape than the sonata and the fugue. Not that that makes it any less enjoyable however.

Best regards
mark


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks Mark,

I really appreciate the listen and the comments. Yes, the scherzo is very, very different. I was going for a mildly humorous, lighter mood than the other two movements. The sounds are Vienna Symphonic Library.

Paul


----------

